# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: October 23rd: Rescue Ride With A Twist



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

Now that the weather is finally cooling down, the hills are a great place to ride. This Saturday, the bike group will ride into the El Dorado Hills for one of our classic rides, the Malcom Dixon/Deer Valley ride to Rescue. The "twist" part is that we will take a side road called Jergins/Luneman, that offers a great variation. Overall, this is not a challenging hill climb, and is less effort by far than Salmon Falls, so don't let this scare you off...

Last week, the group had an incredible ride out to Woodland for a total of 100 miles. It was a great first century for many of us and was very well supported with great food and drinks.

Please invite anyone you would like to these rides and remember our ride schedule is now at: www.onlinecycling.com

I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! As always, going forward, if it is raining or it will rain, the ride will be canceled.

Here are the Ride Details: 

Date: Saturday, October 23rd

Bike Route: Folsom Streets to Green Valley, to Malcom Dixon, to Deer Valley, to Jergins/Luneman, to Lotus, to Deer Valley. Will return the via Green Valley.
Geared for Strong Beginners, Intermediate, and Advanced riders.
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf.
Route Distance: Approximately 45 miles.
Route Terrain: Moderate Hills
Starting Time: 7:30am, Riders will leave at 7:45am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food.
Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------

